# Meltzer: Bray Wyatt is joining AEW



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dave Meltzer said on Wrestling Observer Radio that Bray Wyatt aka Windham Rotunda is almost certainly heading to AEW.

"From here (Punk’s debut), we’re going to see. And he’s (Punk) obviously not the only return. We’re going to see a lot of different people coming up, including Bray Wyatt, so let me get that out of the way.”

“It’s not 100%, his non-compete’s not up, but it’s most likely happening. It’s at the same stage as when I said Aleister Black long before it happened. It’s not, I don’t think there’s pen to paper or anything like that but it’s an expectation that’s pretty strong, let’s put it that way”

Windham's no compete clause is up on October 29th, so he won't appear imminently.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hopefully we get Bray from 2013-2014 and not what we got after.

Full Gear debut looks most likely.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jbardo37 said:


> Hopefully we get Bray from 2013-2014 and not what we got after.
> 
> Full Gear debut looks most likely.


All the Fiend crap with the puppets and stuff was his own idea, so what do you think?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, no shit. Who's staying with the creative Titanic known as WWE at this point? Expect word about Adam Cole crossing over after Sunday as well.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I was talking about this with a mate earlier. we both agree that AEW isn't the best fit for Wyatt, with his supernatural stuff. Maybe he should go to Impact or AAA (if he speaks Spanish). With that said, I would love to see him work with Danhausen at some point.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

A-E-DUB! A-E-DUB! A-E-DUB!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Punk, Bryan and Bray all in AEW. What a crazy year. Heck if you'd told me this 3 months ago I would've laughed


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> All the Fiend crap with the puppets and stuff was his own idea, so what do you think?


So was OG Bray Wyatt who was awesome until his belivability was cut out from under him.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

broken Matt didn’t work in aew


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The two kings of the House of Black maybe?

Personally, from an AEW perspective, I'd like to see Malakai pushed as the number one if that happens, which is the opposite of what WWE would do. Malakai is a great worker on top of his character, Wyatt is just a good character but his main event style may not suit AEW.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking channel changer this fat piece of shit.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ShadowCounter said:


> So was OG Bray Wyatt who was awesome until his belivability was cut out from under him.


Nah. Wyatt wasn´t awesome. His best work was as Husky Harris. He didn´t do much, but at least he didn´t do anything wrong either. And there was no 20 minute incoherent rambling promos.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

JBLGOAT said:


> broken Matt didn’t work in aew


Zero fans in attendance will do that. Give him some more time, he will go from big money matt, to crazy, to Broken Matt. And it will be fun.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Nah. Wyatt wasn´t awesome. His best work was as Husky Harris. He didn´t do much, but at least he didn´t do anything wrong either. And there was no 20 minute incoherent rambling promos.


If you think Husky Harris was better than original Bray Wyatt you need to stop sniffing your MyPillow.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jnewt said:


> Zero fans in attendance will do that. Give him some more time, he will go from big money matt, to crazy, to Broken Matt. And it will be fun.


Exactly. Broken Matt Hardy in Impact was great, but it doesn´t work without an audience. Matt has admitted it was a mistake, and we know TK has had regrets about debuting Matt with that gimmick.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Original Wyatt was quality but I am not a big fan of his nor do I want him pushed over others who may warranty the push more.

I really really hope the AEW young guys dont get overlooked down the line.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ShadowCounter said:


> If you think Husky Harris was better than original Bray Wyatt you need to stop sniffing your MyPillow.


He was better. For the exact reasons I mentioned. He didn´t do much, but he didn´t do anything wrong. Unlike Wyatt who turned everything into shit after a short while. And no. You can´t blame booking or writers, because Wyatt came up with 95% or more of his own stuff. The Rotunda brothers simply aren´t as talented as their dad.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Original Wyatt was quality but I am not a big fan of his nor do I want him pushed over others who may warranty the push more.
> 
> I really really hope the AEW young guys dont get overlooked down the line.


I don’t see how they will… Punk, Jericho, Christian and possibly Bryan won’t be around forever. That would just leave Mox, Miro, Black and possibly Bray? The young stars will be fine.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Nah. Wyatt wasn´t awesome. *His best work was as Husky Harris.* He didn´t do much, but at least he didn´t do anything wrong either. And there was no 20 minute incoherent rambling promos.


You're literally on your own with that one matey!


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Ugh… Can he just be a manager or something?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Punk, Bryan and Bray all in AEW. What a crazy year. Heck if you'd told me this 3 months ago I would've laughed


Christian Cage wrestling IN a DIFFERENT COMPANY, headlining a major ppv for the world championship, and being a world champion too in 2021 is also pretty surreal too. 

I don't think anyone here would've realistically expected this to ever happen around this time last year!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

At 2:48

Wyatt to AEW confirmed 👍


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Of course he is, he is not going to Impact Wrestling or NWA.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You're literally on your own with that one matey!


That doesn´t bother me at all. -Just because 99 people say something, and 1 other says something else, that one person can be right 

I was also never a Punk fan, so I´m not as excited as everyone else here because he signed with AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man....

Punk
Bryan
Black
Andrade
Wyatt

Who's next? Adam Cole? Tessa Blanchard?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> That doesn´t bother me at all. -Just because 99 people say something, and 1 other says something else, that one person can be right
> 
> I was also never a Punk fan, so I´m not as excited as everyone else here because he signed with AEW.


In principle you're right, and you're not wrong about his rambling promos. But Husky Harris did nothing memorable, he was a contestant on a daft show with no personality whatsoever and a dumb name. I literally remember nothing besides him standing there being fat.

Fair play if you're not a huge Punk fan, each to their own and all.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Integrate Wyatt into this please;


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428896172610146313


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I think Wyatt will come across as a pretty big deal in AEW. He has a size and aura to standout in the AEW roster.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

*Metlzer's source

My pic from last night*


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

who's the third man?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe he and Matt reform and create the worst tag team in wrestling history.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

His non-compete is up soon before Halloween so if they had him debut on a Halloween show, with paying tribute to Brodie and Dark Order accepting him, it’d make lot of sense. 

If you had -1 come out with Bray, and had Erick Rowan as well, I mean that would be epic. If they tease it like they did Punk, you know the fans would be doing the lantern thing with their phones. It’d be quite a scene


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Please - a Halloween show for Bray. Call it Slamoween or something. (Yes I am trying to make that a thing 🤣)

This is something that’s staring them in the face.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

He would be a top 3 talent on that roster if he signed. Would also be the only signing that would get me onboard with AEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Maybe he and Matt reform and create the worst tag team in wrestling history.


The dicks ? The nasty boys? I've got no desire to see their armpits.

Also I fucking hate the way Meltzer talks. Be concrete or shut up. 

@Randy Lahey that's dependent upon Erik Rowan being signed up and the dark order being serious threats. Two things not very likely to happen.

Brays either a Cape fear psychological torture freak guy or his shit. I'm sick of the supernatural bullshit. I want wrestling's version of Hannibal lector or Bundy not abadon with a penis


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I was talking about this with a mate earlier. we both agree that AEW isn't the best fit for Wyatt, with his supernatural stuff. Maybe he should go to Impact or AAA (if he speaks Spanish). With that said, I would love to see him work with Danhausen at some point.


Hawaiian shirt Wyatt was the best Wyatt. Something close to that, with him being the new leader of The Dark Order, could work.

Bray does love the hocus, pocus shit though so hopefully Tony doesn't just let him do whatever he wants.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> The dicks ? The nasty boys? I've got no desire to see their armpits.
> 
> Also I fucking hate the way Meltzer talks. Be concrete or shut up.
> 
> ...


I don’t think they’ll ever do supernatural stuff with Bray. Tony has been simple with giving the fans exactly what they want,

Bray was most over as the Wyatt family, and with Brodie they already have an angle that should be can’t miss. 

Can you imagine the pop if they did the Wyatt Family entrance with Bray, Rowan, and negative 1? Like it’s dark and there’s 3 spotlights on the entrance. One shines down on Rowan first, then negative 1, then Bray. Then Bray cuts a promo about what his friend meant to him. It’d be epic TV. There’s be more tears for that in the crowd than Punk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don’t think they’ll ever do supernatural stuff with Bray. Tony has been simple with giving the fans exactly what they want,
> 
> Bray was most over as the Wyatt family, and with Brodie they already have an angle that should be can’t miss.
> 
> Can you imagine the pop if they did the Wyatt Family entrance with Bray, Rowan, and negative 1? Like it’s dark and there’s 3 spotlights on the entrance. One shines down on Rowan first, then negative 1, then Bray. Then Bray cuts a promo about what his friend meant to him. It’d be epic TV. There’s be more tears for that in the crowd than Punk


For that you need to rehabilitate the absolute fuck out of dark order. And it's kinda reliant upon the kid with his grades and what not.

You can do it. But perhaps have Preston and Grayson one day just murder the rest of the order and disappear then reappear on Halloween like your alluding to.

I don't want Bray to get consistent pops. I want him to be loathed and feared. How about instead of just continuing the dark order in honour of brodie he mocks brodie for picking weaklings. A true psychopath attracts monsters and killers.

Cue Braun and Bray just destroying people with Malakai Black


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Bray Wyatt was pretty cool, before he got into that lame Firefly Fun House silliness.

I think he could do well as a villainous faction leader that feuds against the Dark Order (who are too lovable to be heels at this point). Maybe his group can include Nick Comoroto, Luther, Abadon and Ryzin.

Or, as someone here suggested, have him be part of a power alliance with Malakai Black and Buddy Matthews.

But honestly, for me, I’d be fine if Bray winds up somewhere else. I would much prefer to see Adam Cole, Tessa and the IIconics over him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Gee never saw that one coming


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I hope Khan has a plan to deal with all these egos that need TV time plus satisfy his homegrown talent that's gonna continue to take a back seat to these guys.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I like Wyatt, I hope he comes to AEW. I'd prefer his character not have supernatural powers, however.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Meltzer is so full of shit. He saw the photo of ‘possible Bray’ in the audience and is just saying he might go to AEW. He has confirmed nothing. But, if Bray DOES go, he can be all ‘yep told you!’

Why this guy is still cited as a source is beyond me.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

iarwain said:


> I like Wyatt, I hope he comes to AEW. I'd prefer his character not have supernatural powers, however.


I'd like for him to be the Cult leader again personally.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Boba Fett said:


> I'd like for him to be the Cult leader again personally.


The only problem I had with Cult Leader Bray was his promos were so nonsensical. At some point I just quit listening to him, and my eyes glazed over. It was kind of like listening to Ultimate Warrior promos, except worse.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

iarwain said:


> The only problem I had with Cult Leader Bray was his promos were so nonsensical. At some point I just quit listening to him, and my eyes glazed over. It was kind of like listening to Ultimate Warrior promos, except worse.


Well i like Cult Leader Bray a hell of a lot better than Firefly funhouse Bray with his crackhouse version of the Muppets. It's going to be interesting to see what he does next ...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> He would be a top 3 talent on that roster if he signed. Would also be the only signing that would get me onboard with AEW.


Good to know your opinion on wrestling is stupid as fuck welcome to my ignore list


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3 things

1. I'm fairly confident that Bray Wyatt as The Fiend has been a punchline on this forum for like a year now so I'm not sure why so many people are keen to see him in AEW.

2. If I was a homegrown guy in AEW I think I'd be annoyed that Tony keeps bringing in ex WWE guy after ex WWE guy. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are understandable as two of the best in the past decade but Bray? Flair? That's less TV time for the homegrown stars and eventually they may get fed up with it and head elsewhere just like Benoit, Guerrero, Malenko, Saturn, Raven etc did when they left WCW for the WWF.

3. Tony needs to shut his mouth about who he is negotiating with. Wyatt could've been a cool surprise but now the entire internet expects him to turn up because Meltzer has practically announced it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Abigail said:


> Meltzer is so full of shit. He saw the photo of ‘possible Bray’ in the audience and is just saying he might go to AEW. He has confirmed nothing. But, if Bray DOES go, he can be all ‘yep told you!’
> 
> Why this guy is still cited as a source is beyond me.


The photo is obviously not Wyatt, so it would be stupid if he was using it as a source


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wait for a year then bring him in.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Geeee said:


> The photo is obviously not Wyatt, so it would be stupid if he was using it as a source


Yes, he would be stupid.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Abigail said:


> Yes, he would be stupid.


Meltzer definitely has AEW contacts through The Young Bucks


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Nah. Wyatt wasn´t awesome. His best work was as Husky Harris. He didn´t do much, but at least he didn´t do anything wrong either. And there was no 20 minute incoherent rambling promos.


Nah. Bray Wyatt was his best work by far.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking forward to it.

Mainly to read all his critics cry and moan.

Bray is great.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Oracle said:


> Good to know your opinion on wrestling is stupid as fuck welcome to my ignore list


@Rankles75 man this has to be devastating lol.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

thorwold said:


> Ugh… Can he just be a manager or something?


Business would likely be in the toilet if you were booking a promotion.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm fairly confident that Bray Wyatt as The Fiend has been a punchline on this forum for like a year now


The Fiend would have been okay if it weren't for his ridiculous fighting style. "Nothing can hurt me. I can get hit with 10 curb stomps and an anvil on the head, but I can still get up". It's just not credible. Should have just made him a tough, twisted, maniacal fighter.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Meltz doing anything he can to remain relevant.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

So, SO excited!
I was a HUGE Bray mark.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This is really like the wwe releasing the undertaker back in the 90s. Only difference being they booked the undertaker to win all the time and this guy to lose. Yes he can be that much of a difference maker if handled correctly. Let’s hope aew does.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

iarwain said:


> The Fiend would have been okay if it weren't for his ridiculous fighting style. "Nothing can hurt me. I can get hit with 10 curb stomps and an anvil on the head, but I can still get up". It's just not credible. Should have just made him a tough, twisted, maniacal fighter.


I just want to know how he reassembled after being burnt to a crisp.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Jbardo37 said:


> Hopefully we get Bray from 2013-2014 and not what we got after.
> 
> Full Gear debut looks most likely.


I think we'll get a new version of Bray Wyatt tbh. He likes to constantly shake things up and reinvent himself.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

More OG Bray and less Fiend please. This will only make me tune into AEW even more.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

GL said:


> @Rankles75 man this has to be devastating lol.


Ruined my whole weekend… 😭


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Looks like he has been posting photos of a new demonic mask. Looks like he would like to keep that sort of character.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Great can’t wait Fiends one of my favourite WWF guys. And the salty tears from that Bogan Ozzie dipshit crying into his Vegemite whilst blocking people for liking a wrestler he doesn’t like.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Bray is great. He showed potential as the cult leader until WWE had him lose to Cena at WM. The same year they tried to separate Bray from rowan and Harper. Then reunited with Braun following year before following Draft separated Braun but addition of Orton was intriguing until they did Orton vs Bray WWE title feud. 

I quite enjoyed The Fiend character as thought it could be a twist on a modern day Undertaker gimmick but they ruined him when they debutted him to to strong, booked themselves into a corner with DQ inside HITC match then killed any potential when he lost to Goldberg. 

In AEW, Bray could have an instant story with Dark Order, as if Braun does come as well, he could recruit some new members with Braun becoming the monster of the Dark Order with Grayson & Uno still too tag team, Wyatt main event star, Silver & Reynolds being young upcoming team, Anna Jay & Tay Conti the upcoming women and Colt, 10 & 5 as guys who can be used as "jobbers" in a way. 

Hell, Bray could even do both the Fiend and Firefly characters as well. As Dark Order leader, he could be a cross of cult leader and firefly, in that he's the happy go lucky guy but does have the control of the group. Then, when needed, he turns into the Fiend, but this time, its not so superpowered or supernatured, just a bad ass mask with cool entrance and strong style, brawler in the ring - basically Bray moveset but with more aggression.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

If they are bringing him in, then bring him in as Windham Rotunda - third generation wrestler. Plus give him a split personality gimmick, like in the movie Split. The cult leader, the host, the monster etc. 

There's definitely money in some of that stuff. Just leave the wrestlecrap-vvu and supernatural at home.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes please! Bring him back as a cult leader character and not supernatural fiend stuff.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 3 things
> 
> 1. I'm fairly confident that Bray Wyatt as The Fiend has been a punchline on this forum for like a year now so I'm not sure why so many people are keen to see him in AEW.
> 
> ...


Wyatt is 34, already a star, who in AEW homegrown is better than him or has more potential? It doesn't matter what was grown where, what's important is the best are used. If the homegrown have more potential than the people coming in then I agree, but they don't. The only people wasting TV time are the bunch of CAW indy guys that will never be stars that they keep featuring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Would be a great signing.

Ridiculously creative and Id be excited to see what he can do.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe he comes back and takes over the Dark Order, making it more what it was supposed to be before Brodie died. Then he can take Brodie's kid and do some kind of human sacrifice angle. (just kidding on the last part but this is 2021 pro wrestling so who knows?)


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

34 years old and already established. It's a good move and signing as it will save me 15 minutes each week skipping his segments on Dynamite (Unless they set up a good angle that isn't Le spooky man v2)


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Aew are not just getting a bunch of wwe guys they are getting the best wwe guys😂 mox,punk,jericho and bray. There are your arguable 4 best talkers of this past decade.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

*I hope they space this out from Punk/Bryan to make the most of excitement value
*I hope he's more of a cult leader than a supernatural gimmick
*I hope he wrestles infrequently but puts his creative talents to work with angles, promos etc

With all that said I'd love to see what he can do in AEW and if he follows the above guidelines it could be epic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I would like for Hangman to take his rightful place as leader of the DO

and for Bray to join as a member in honour of Brodie - and slowly try to turn them - like a real mindfuck with them and Page

and slowly tear everything down to mold it in his own group

will be such a great story to the follow-up of Hangman winning the title

‘ok, you’ve achieved everything you ever wanted, overcame your insecurities. Watch me tear it all down’


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

To be honest....I'm completely over Bray Wyatt. I'd rather he go elsewhere and create a stir, thus making me want to see him.

But time will tell.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

He might just be the best actor in the wrestling industry to be honest. I really think he will be unstoppable.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

What the hell would they call him? Not like he's got a known indie 'name' to fall back on ala Danielson or Mox, or holds the copyright like Punk. 

Wyndham Rotunda doesn't scream 'cult leader'.... Do you go all in with the Waylon Mercy comparisons? Maybe just "Mercy"?


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

He used to be "The Eater of Worlds" and also was "Husky Harris". Maybe he can kind of combine the two. He could come in a "Hefty Harry" and be "The Eater of Mushrooms". In a more realistic manner than The Fiend etc, the shrooms could transform him into "something else" and make him a dark character.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I liked what they've been doing with Black and how they had him destroy Cody. Maybe they can book Bray properly too.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Well I mean where else would he go, Impact, NWA? Yeah I don't think so. Anyone with a big enough name in WWE that gets released with more than likely head to AEW.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If I were Tony Khan, I'd pass on him, but he likely won't.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So Bryan Alvarez has said his sources are less than certain Bray is joining AEW. They say Danielson is 100% but think Bray may not join AEW after all. I'd have no complaints whatsoever if that is the case. AEW starts to lose its individuality if it starts signing pure sports-entertainers. Sign Jacob Fatu instead, he can play the fat monster and put on a kickass match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

EMGESP said:


> Well I mean where else would he go, Impact, NWA? Yeah I don't think so. Anyone with a big enough name in WWE that gets released with more than likely head to AEW.


Personally I'm hoping AEW leaves some of these big stars for the independents. Guys like Bray Wyatt could headline international tours once those start back up again and Japan could get some use out of a big 6'3 130 kilogram guy who plays crazy well.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If I was bray Id avoid aew. That company is top heavy as fuck right now. Build up your cred in the indies then go to whichever company once your name is hot again


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> If I was bray Id avoid aew. That company is top heavy as fuck right now. Build up your cred in the indies then go to whichever company once your name is hot again


Bray is too big of a name to head to the indies. They couldn't afford him anyways.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Hawaiian shirt Wyatt was the best Wyatt. Something close to that, with him being the new leader of The Dark Order, could work.
> 
> Bray does love the hocus, pocus shit though so hopefully Tony doesn't just let him do whatever he wants.


I agree, I preferred him at this point, though I also loved his Fiend stuff too.

Maybe he could oust Hangman Page from the Dark Order and turn them back into spooky perverts.

Okay, I'm sold on this!


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Dave Meltzer said on Wrestling Observer Radio that Bray Wyatt aka Windham Rotunda is almost certainly heading to AEW.
> 
> "From here (Punk’s debut), we’re going to see. And he’s (Punk) obviously not the only return. We’re going to see a lot of different people coming up, including Bray Wyatt, so let me get that out of the way.”
> 
> ...


Meltzer points out the obvious. It looks like he will be the new leader of the Dark Order.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd like to see him in AEW but I think he needs to get rid of The Fiend and create a new persona or maybe just go back to the Eater of Worlds character.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I keep hearing rumors he's going to Impact. I really do want to see Wyatt in AEW though. Not because I'm his biggest fan, I just think AEW would really benefit from having him. IMO they need one more big star acquisition, and he's the only one out there right now that fits the bill. Certainly Braun Strowman isn't the guy. Plus he'd be perfect for the Dark Order.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm not for or against him coming in, I just hope they don't go over the top with the supernatural stuff. I think they kind of learned their lesson with that, with how laughable and hokey Matt Hardy's "teleportation" thing came off.


----------

